# Porsche wheel bolts



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

My wheel bolts are looking a bit tatty, whats the best way of bringing them back to life. They are the standard bolts for carrera classic wheels.

I was planning on giving a light sanding down and then spraying with hamerite, will this work and be durable? Also if I do this how long should I leave it before putting the bolts back on?

Thanks

Johnny


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Rub them down to remove any surface rust/oxidisation, then either primer them followed by a coat of chosen paint and laquer, or alternatively hammerite to cut out the primer step.
Can be brought along with a hairdryer or heatgun, let the paint set hard before replacing back on the car otherwise the wheel brace will damage the paint, think you can also get a soft jaw socket.
heres some I did for a car I'm working on this week, just 2 coats of black aerosol and 2 coats of laquer.


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

cheers for that, really helpful, how long roughly did you leave the bolts before putting them back on, how long to dry out etc?


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

buy new stainless ones


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

xyber said:


> buy new stainless ones


yeh i thought about that but i just want to spruce them up for the summer, £8 hamerite spray should do the trick :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Porscha said:


> cheers for that, really helpful, how long roughly did you leave the bolts before putting them back on, how long to dry out etc?


They were sprayed first before I started the hubs and calipers, so about an hour and a half per set, also with the assistance of some heat from the heatgun.
You should be okay on a Porsche as the holes are quite narrow aren't they? so the sides of the bolts are not likely to be exposed.


----------



## Rom (Feb 1, 2009)

Never tried painting bolt myself. But any paint on finish will be hard pushed to last i think. What with sockets damaging them etc.

Either getting them re chromed (assuming thats what they are) Or replacign them would be be my course of action.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

if you can get near a bench grinder with the wire wheel on the other end that will do a cracking job of cleaning them up!


----------



## Bellas Rodas (Mar 9, 2009)

You can get nice black plastic caps to fit over the standard Porsche equipment. Thats the way I would go.:thumb:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

I Just sanded and painted my ones on my Boxster mate, also got a thread in showroom on detail.

I just removed 2 from each wheel, degreased, wire brushed then sprayed the heads silver with no laquer.

They look much better and did not chip when replacing them.

I left mine overnight to dry.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Rub them down to remove any surface rust/oxidisation, then either primer them followed by a coat of chosen paint and laquer, or alternatively hammerite to cut out the primer step.
> Can be brought along with a hairdryer or heatgun, let the paint set hard before replacing back on the car otherwise the wheel brace will damage the paint, think you can also get a soft jaw socket.
> heres some I did for a car I'm working on this week, just 2 coats of black aerosol and 2 coats of laquer.


Hi Mate, want to jump in here if possible and ask how you did the brake disc hub parts as mine are severley rusted.

Cheers


----------

